# HAPPY 420!



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2015)

" Wake ~n~ Bake~
Ya Gotta Luv April.......




No wonder the Bunny forgot my Easter Basket last year ....


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> " Wake ~n~ Bake~
> Ya Gotta Luv April.......
> 
> 
> ...



no wonder he forgot my basket THIS year lol


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 20, 2015)

Na na na na na….

Snoop Dogg is partying somewhere, right now…


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Snoop Dogg is partying somewhere, right now…



maybe a little to hard he's calling his self snoop lion now and believes he's the reincarnation of Bob Marley lol

on the upside i get to go see the whalers tonight with a singer who looks and sounds exactly like Bob Marley


----------



## kathyth (Apr 20, 2015)

That's hysterical!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 20, 2015)

ＯＭＧ　！！！

You sure love your bunny! ! ! !


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 20, 2015)

421 national surprise drug test!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 20, 2015)

On all big ear people......


----------

